# Lisa Strass



## Boinky (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Thought you might be interested in these photo's a friend took for me at nationals of Jet. I think he looked pretty darned good






Driving phase of Versatility






Halter phase of Versatility






One of his Country Pleasure classes


----------



## Lisa Strass (Sep 19, 2008)

He does look good! Especially in his driving photos.



I didn't get to watch many of the performance classes. How did the two of you do?


----------



## Boinky (Sep 19, 2008)

We got nothing all week until stakes then He got a 5th out of i think 13 or so (noticed the numbers on the showonline thing wasn't correct with any of the stakes), My bay got a 8th out of like 20 (that was truly a suprirse) and my grey got a 4th out of 9. They all at least beat half of their classes.

Jet did make a judges card once during the week but that's about it.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 19, 2008)

He looks great, i really like Charlie allot


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 19, 2008)

He is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Boinky (Sep 19, 2008)

would you believe this is only his second show with more than one other horse in the class.... and he never spooked or batted an eye at anything?!? i was just impressed we made it around like he'd done it his whole life in some of those classes there were like 25-30 horses. what a good boy! he almost stepped on a pigeon in the stake class and it flew up literally right under his chin. he did break into a canter but i don't think it was from a spook, it didn't feel like it, it just threw him off stride and he came right back. I love this little guy he's just so personable and try's his heart out.


----------



## hairicane (Sep 23, 2008)

He looks beautiful!!! During the stakes classes sat night we had the same pigeon thing with them not moving till my horse, Rio, was on top of them. One came up right in his face and he didnt even miss a step.



. I would say we both have very good horsies!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Boinky (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL yes i think our horses are good ponies!! personally i'd have loved it if he'd squashed ones. I HATE pigeons.. nasty critters!! i jokingly said we should have a class where we are all armed with sling shots or something and see who can kill the most pigeons while driving around.. kinda like the mounted shooting games and stuff! LOL


----------

